# Speaker wiring



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

Is 2012 Cruze Eco pre wired for front center and rear 6x9 speakers.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not sure about the front center (not sure why you'd want to run a center speaker anyway), but I don't think the rear 6x9 holes will have any wires run to them, as that wiring would be normally be running from the Pioneer amplifier.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Since the 2011's are not wired I don't see why the 2012's would be any different.


----------

